# So. Florida Herfers in Miami in March...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

C'mon guys..let's get it together and do one right in Miami in March...open to all suggestions atm...any Saturday or Sunday other than the 11th (cousin's kid's bat mitzvah - argh!) is good for me...and lets plan some kinda trip to Little Havana...let's get this going...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

We can tour Little Habana and end up in Gatsby's for some dinner and booze.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> We can tour Little Habana and end up in Gatsby's for some dinner and booze.


*YES!* All in favor say aye! Let's set the date...anything but the 11th...


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone going to the Coconut Grove Arts Festival???

Check out - www.coconutgroveartsfest.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=about.

I will be there on Sunday herfin' away on my own as usual...I will also be performing with the Tito Puente Jr. Orchestra...4:30pmish...

Should be lots of fun...

Let me know about March...

Take care,

Nestor Z.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sunday is a tough day for me as I am at airports first thing on Mondays.

Any Saturday works for me.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Besides the 11th being out for me, the 4th is also now out...anyone interested in getting together somewhere in Miami on Saturday the 18th, or Saturday the 25th, of March?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Let's do the 18th. Who is coming?


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey make sure to take some pics guys!!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

25th would work for me


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm okay for the 18th or the 25th...we're gonna check out Sabor Havana, and if that doesn't pan out we can all probably meet at Gatsby's in Kendall as they've done herfs before...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm going to be in the Ft. Lauderdale area the first or second week in April. Would love to meet some of the So FL gorillas!!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I'm going to be in the Ft. Lauderdale area the first or second week in April. Would love to meet some of the So FL gorillas!!


Herf, herf, herf...that can certainly be arranged...

PS - My new motto is "Have cigar, will herf!"...sorta like Paladin...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I'm going to be in the Ft. Lauderdale area the first or second week in April. Would love to meet some of the So FL gorillas!!


Brother, It is SO ON!!!!!!!!!! Let us know when you have a confirmed date and we'll set one up just for you!!!!!!! Can you say Patron Silver and smokes!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'll let you know when I get more definite plans!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

The 18th! I'll be in Deerfield Beach from late on March 16th till the morning of the 19th, I'd love to hook up with you guys.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

March 18th is solid for me as well. I'm in! :w 

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

kvm said:


> The 18th! I'll be in Deerfield Beach from late on March 16th till the morning of the 19th, I'd love to hook up with you guys.


I knew you were coming down here, just didn't know when...Deerfield Beach is only 10-5 minutes from where I live...we could hook up at TW in Pompano Beach any of those days, and you'll definitely have to come to Miami for this get together...it looks like it's leaning more to the 18th...Skip, you sure you can't make it then? I'm probably gonna meet up with Nelson somewhere around the 10th as I'm going to have something to deliver to him and we're gonna check out Sabor Havana to see if they'll accomodate us...if not, I know that Gatsby's in Kendall will always be happy to get a bunch of friendly cigar-smoking, booze-drinking gorillas...maybe even talk them into letting us have the Fitzgerald room for the afternoon...maybe start around 2-3PM or so?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmmm.. I might be able to make the 18th... I get out of classes on the 17th.. so if we leave that day, and make it to Naples that night, I can turn around the next morning and make it. If not, well, you guys have fun without me... But I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in!
I am in!
I am in!

Wow, that almost sounds like weekends in my bedroom.
I guess that is TMI.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am in!
> I am in!
> I am in!
> 
> ...


It's for posts like that that we need a crying/traumatized smiley.. :r

I'm hoping I can make it, look forward to finally meeting some of you guys!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Alas, once again I don't get to meet my East coast brothers. Our 23rd wedding anniversary is March 19, 2006. My parents 58th anniversary is March 18, 2006. I have no issues in April other than My Mom's birthday on the 17th. Keep me posted on April's herf. I_* am*_ going to herf with you guys yet.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am in!
> I am in!
> I am in!
> 
> ...


I thought that was 
Am I in?
Am I in?
Am I in?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I thought that was
> Am I in?
> Am I in?
> Am I in?


:r 
Actually, here is the way it goes:

Am I in?
Am I in?
Am I in?
I am in!!!
I am in!!!
I am in!!!

Followed almost immediately after by my wife:
Are you done?
Are you done?
Are you done?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I might be able to make the after Herf activities as I work until around 8:30 on Saturdays. Keep me in the loop.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I might be able to make the after Herf activities as I work until around 8:30 on Saturdays. Keep me in the loop.
> 
> That royally sucks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron1YY said:
> 
> 
> > I might be able to make the after Herf activities as I work until around 8:30 on Saturdays. Keep me in the loop.
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Blueface said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN!!!!!! I hate when people put reality into the mix!!!!!!!!! Your killing me!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

wow.. helluva offer there carlos.. methinks ron should take you up on it.. then I can meet TWO of the famous SW Fl herfers.. awesome...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> wow.. helluva offer there carlos.. methinks ron should take you up on it.. then I can meet TWO of the famous SW Fl herfers.. awesome...


What is scary is that he knows most of what I have.
He can do some damage.

A few weeks ago, man almost lost his index finger and thumb with a Monte C EL I gave him and a San Cristobal El Morro. Gave nubbing a whole new meaning. Roach clips would not have helped.
That was right after he recovered from the previous burns form our prior encounter where he killed a RyJ Hermoso #2 EL.
The time before that he did a Cohiba Siglo VI and the rest are too far back for me to remember.

Ron,
Think hard on what you would like to try and get sick that day (just make- believe of course so you can call in sick).
There is no possible way a herf could be the same without you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Can we post a final headcount on how many and who is attending?
I will start.
Just add to this list.
Also, I believe we landed on the 18th?

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> Can we post a final headcount on how many and who is attending?
> I will start.
> Just add to this list.
> ...


grr... meaningless filler here


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by Blueface
Guys,
Can we post a final headcount on how many and who is attending?
I will start.
Just add to this list.
Also, I believe we landed on the 18th?
Just copy and paste this post and add your name.

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos

Maybe
Illuminatus - Nick


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Skip, you sure you can't make it then? I'm probably gonna meet up with Nelson somewhere around the 10th as I'm going to have something to deliver to him and we're gonna check out Sabor Havana to see if they'll accomodate us...if not, I know that Gatsby's in Kendall will always be happy to get a bunch of friendly cigar-smoking, booze-drinking gorillas...maybe even talk them into letting us have the Fitzgerald room for the afternoon...maybe start around 2-3PM or so?


St. Paddy's day weekend I'll be up north for my granddaughter's birthday & some green beer and cigars.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> wow.. helluva offer there carlos.. methinks ron should take you up on it.. then *I can meet TWO of the famous SW Fl herfers*.. awesome...


Hey...what am I? Chopped liver? And you need a new compass, Nicky..it's *SE*....


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

i think ill b able 2 go, ill b down in South Beach with the entire family but it would b nice 2 take a break from them lol, me and my dad will most likely b there, and maybe some cousins and my uncle


Josh


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Originally Posted by Blueface
> Guys,
> Can we post a final headcount on how many and who is attending?
> I will start.
> ...


I am coming (barring serious St. Paddy's Day damage).:al

ATL


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

The 18th sounds good for me...

So where is everyone meeting??? Gatsbys???

- Nestor


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Neuromancer - Marc
NesterZ - Nestor
Atlharp - Andrew

Maybe
Illuminatus - Nick
Raider4life - Josh


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos
> Neuromancer - Marc
> NesterZ - Nestor
> ...


Hey Erick,

Are you gonna show up? Come on man, you can't wuss out forever!:hn

ATL


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't miss this. 

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Neuromancer - Marc
NesterZ - Nestor
Atlharp - Andrew
Kvm - Kurt

Maybe
Illuminatus - Nick
Raider4life - Josh


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

What kind of *&%$ is this? Who left me out? Somebody better add me to the list:bx


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> What kind of *&%$ is this? Who left me out? Somebody better add me to the list:bx


Well we thought the wife wouldn't let you go....so we just wrote you off. Will she let you come this time?

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Neuromancer - Marc
NesterZ - Nestor
Atlharp - Andrew
Kvm - Kurt
Nely - Nelson

Maybe
Illuminatus - Nick
Raider4life - Josh


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> The 18th sounds good for me...
> 
> So where is everyone meeting??? Gatsbys???
> 
> - Nestor


I'm gonna run down to Miami in the next week or so and hook up with Nelson if he's available and we're gonna check out Sabor Havana to see if they can handle us...if not then I'll scoot over to the Gatsby's in Kendall and see if they'll let us use the Fitzgerald room for the afternoon...if they can't open the Fitzgerald room the main bar should be okay for the afternoon...I was figuring maybe we get going about 2PM so we have several hours (like 4 or 5) before we have to start heading in for wives and/or GF's who want their gorillas on Saturday night...unless we make it a later event and include the ladies, which the guys that were there in January, will tell you, got right into it and partied with us....hell, between mine and Carlos's, Ron's and Nelson's, they damn near outdid us and have been trying to figure out how to let them party and herf with us again...you guys wouldn't believe how rowdy and raunchy these ladies got...they were worse than us...they were, what in the old days, were called, "great broads," and I mean that as the highest form of compliment and flattery...I'd party and herf with any of them again at any time...btw, Ron, you know you are asking Vic for time off for this, right?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm all for bringing the women.... but anybody got a daughter bout my age? :r :r!!! Don't kill me guys.. :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm all for bringing the women.... but anybody got a daughter bout my age? :r :r!!! Don't kill me guys.. :r


Stay focused on your own. :r :sl


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm all for bringing the women.... but anybody got a daughter bout my age? :r :r!!! Don't kill me guys.. :r


Nick,
Actually, I do.
But, she is OFF LIMITS!!!
Even if I were to bring her, you will have to get by my son first, then me.
Jr. is no push over.
I am not a big guy so I will not try to stop you physically, specially with a torn rotator cuff and two herniated discs.
However, with a gun, who needs to be big?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

A great shop opened near my house, it's called Cigars from Around the World, right off the Palmetto on 57th avenue. Great selection, a vintage room, a lounge room w/ leather recliners, two big plasma TV's, and great people.Today was their grand opening, free drinks, food and cigars. The owner was OK with the FL group herfing there. Got to meet Miami (Danny) good guy. He posts ocassionally here, I inmediately de-virgenized him with a Le Hoyo du Prince. Mark and I will be meeting with the management to give them a little more detail of whats decending upon them. Mark you tell me when.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> A great shop opened near my house, it's called Cigars from Around the World, right off the Palmetto on 57th avenue. Great selection, a vintage room, a lounge room w/ leather recliners, two big plasma TV's, and great people.Today was their grand opening, free drinks, food and cigars. The owner was OK with the FL group herfing there. Got to meet Miami (Danny) good guy. He posts ocassionally here, I inmediately de-virgenized him with a Le Hoyo du Prince. Mark and I will be meeting with the management to give them a little more detail of whats decending upon them. Mark you tell me when.


You got it, amigo...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Nick,
> Actually, I do.
> But, she is OFF LIMITS!!!
> Even if I were to bring her, you will have to get by my son first, then me.
> ...


First, I find out you have "two or three" boxes of Lusi's which means you've been holding back on us. Second, you have a daughter? Do you also work for the CIA or do you just contract out your services to any international group that'll pay your insane (it would explain the Lusi's amongst many other thing) price? I just need to know what I'm up against. Because I already have the Kevlar vest and you'd be surprised how quickly this big guy can move. Also something of concern for you is I work in Physical rehabilitation so I'm very familiar with your "problem areas" It'd be pretty hard to shoot me with a new "full thickness tear" that I could administer to you. :bx

j/k


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> First, I find out you have "two or three" boxes of Lusi's which means you've been holding back on us. Second, you have a daughter? Do you also work for the CIA or do you just contract out your services to any international group that'll pay your insane (it would explain the Lusi's amongst many other thing) price? I just need to know what I'm up against. Because I already have the Kevlar vest and you'd be surprised how quickly this big guy can move. Also something of concern for you is I work in Physical rehabilitation so I'm very familiar with your "problem areas" It'd be pretty hard to shoot me with a new "full thickness tear" that I could administer to you. :bx
> 
> j/k


Look,

I know Carlos didn't hold out on the "Lusi's'" but he forgot about them in the catacombs of his humidor. Look, old people forget things and this is just a natural part of Carlos entering his elderly years.I think the shop that Nely found is a winner. That is the type of place we can herf! Alright boys batter up!!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Look,
> 
> I know Carlos didn't hold out on the "Lusi's'" but *he forgot about them in the catacombs of his humidor.* Look, old people forget things and this is just a natural part of Carlos entering his elderly years.I think the shop that Nely found is a winner. That is the type of place we can herf! Alright boys batter up!!
> 
> ATL


I can confirm this. I was talking to Carlos a few weeks ago and he told me he "Found" a box of EL's from 01 that he forgot that he had!!!!! Problems like that, I wish I had!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Nick,
> Actually, I do.
> But, she is OFF LIMITS!!!
> Even if I were to bring her, you will have to get by my son first, then me.
> ...


:r Ain't it it the truth? Just 15 more months until I can apply for a CCL! And my graduation gift's gonna be a glock.. schweet! Too bad I do't graduate for like 5 more years.... :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> :r Ain't it it the truth? *Just 15 more months until I can apply for a CCL!* And my graduation gift's gonna be a glock.. schweet! Too bad I do't graduate for like 5 more years.... :r


Nick, 
Are you going to apply for it in Fla. or GA.? Cause CCL's are only good in the state you apply for. Unless you get an FFL you will only be able to CC in that state.

Ron

P.S. Glock is a great choice. Any model you have in mind yet?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Maybe a 27 or a 30. Not sure yet. I like my stepmom's dad's pistols, not sure what he's got though, never bothered to ask before. What I REALLY like are his Les Baer and his Kimber Custom, but I can't afford those. I really really like the Les Baer in a .45 ACP, and I'm a big fan of the .45 GAP round as well. That Les Baer is probably my favorite pistol that I've ever shot.. but for ~$1700, I would hope so! :r As for the CCL only being good in one state, I didn't know that.. hmm.. can I apply for it in both states?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Maybe a 27 or a 30. Not sure yet. I like my stepmom's dad's pistols, not sure what he's got though, never bothered to ask before. What I REALLY like are his Les Baer and his Kimber Custom, but I can't afford those. I really really like the Les Baer in a .45 ACP, and I'm a big fan of the .45 GAP round as well. That Les Baer is probably my favorite pistol that I've ever shot.. but for ~$1700, I would hope so! :r *As for the CCL only being good in one state, I didn't know that.. hmm.. can I apply for it in both states?*


I thought about that after I wrote it. I need to check because I think there is a clause in the laws that the CCL maybe good in adjoining states. Let me do a little more research for you. I have planty of time (15 months)

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I thought about that after I wrote it. I need to check because I think there is a clause in the laws that the CCL maybe good in adjoining states. Let me do a little more research for you. I have planty of time (15 months)
> 
> Ron


Sweet! don't worry too much about it, as I can get a CCL in 15 months, but can't buy a weapon until I graduate, as it's a felony to have (even a licensed one) here on campus. Of course, it's also a felony to have a bb gun, a paintball gun, an airsoft gun, or a knife with a blade over 2 inches long. :r Stupid rules.

So what do you shoot?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Sweet! don't worry too much about it, as I can get a CCL in 15 months, but can't buy a weapon until I graduate, as it's a felony to have (even a licensed one) here on campus. Of course, it's also a felony to have a bb gun, a paintball gun, an airsoft gun, or a knife with a blade over 2 inches long. :r Stupid rules.
> 
> So what do you shoot?


Let's take it to PM and get this thread back on track.

I will be able to make it to this, I just may have to catch up with everyone later than I want.

Ron


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Let's take it to PM and get this thread back on track.
> 
> I will be able to make it to this, I just may have to catch up with everyone later than I want.
> 
> Ron


You better make it! Like I said, I want to meet up with 3 or more of the infamous South EAST florida herfers... (my apologies Neuro, didn't mean to leave you out of it, and I got the wrong coast. I myself am a South Westerner, so that was what flowed naturally from brain to fingertips.. :r)


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I think Carlos is a spy for Fidel. You know, one of those undercover agents that fake a normal life, with a very demanding job, and extremely patriotic. Heck he might be flying all week alright, he's flying to Cuba to report in.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> I think Carlos is a spy for Fidel. You know, one of those undercover agents that fake a normal life, with a very demanding job, and extremely patriotic. Heck he might be flying all week alright, he's flying to Cuba to report in.


Yeah...that's the ticket...Carlos is a mole...you know...like Carlos the Jackal, we're burdened with Carlos the Mole...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Nely said:


> I think Carlos is a spy for Fidel. You know, one of those undercover agents that fake a normal life, with a very demanding job, and extremely patriotic. Heck he might be flying all week alright, he's flying to Cuba to report in.


The pieces are all falling into place now. It all makes so much sense. We must take action to stop Carlos and Fidel. Carlos will be tough to beat but, I think if we gang up on him then we have a real chance. Fidel on the other hand will require time and patience on our part. We bankrupt his communist "paradise" by making an intense effort to rid the world of the fuel of his communism, the Cuban cigar industry. It's our job to collect and burn each and every Cuban cigar that we can as to diminish stocks to the point that the industry is no longer financially viable for the communist government of Cuba. Fidel will have no choice but, to flee his fallen empire in disgrace while we the capitalists sit on our porches smoki.......er burning up his only governmental assets. Now that we have a plan let's get to it brothers. Carlos will be allowed to live here again after repatriotation and he agrees to pay tribute to us much like the old country. :u


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I think Carlos is a spy for Fidel. You know, one of those undercover agents that fake a normal life, with a very demanding job, and extremely patriotic. Heck he might be flying all week alright, he's flying to Cuba to report in.


Come on!

Carlos isn't a spy, he's just a dirty old man who tries to stay away from home as much as possible. I think what it is is that he is spending alot of time in therapy ever since the Giants blew the season back in the playoffs to Carolina. Carlos didn't take that well and from what I hear he was seen wearing a ballerina dress with a Giant's jersey..........very odd.

I hope he is well enough to herf on the 18th. Carlos you are in our prayers!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> First, I find out you have "two or three" boxes of Lusi's which means you've been holding back on us. Second, you have a daughter? Do you also work for the CIA or do you just contract out your services to any international group that'll pay your insane (it would explain the Lusi's amongst many other thing) price? I just need to know what I'm up against. Because I already have the Kevlar vest and you'd be surprised how quickly this big guy can move. Also something of concern for you is I work in Physical rehabilitation so I'm very familiar with your "problem areas" It'd be pretty hard to shoot me with a new "full thickness tear" that I could administer to you. :bx
> j/k


You misquoted me.
In another thread, I said I have had now two or three boxes of Lusis.
I don't have any of them right now as I split out the last box.

Vests will not help.
I aim for right between the eyes.
Sure kill that way.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I can confirm this. I was talking to Carlos a few weeks ago and he told me he "Found" a box of EL's from 01 that he forgot that he had!!!!! Problems like that, I wish I had!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Lets correct Ron also while at it.
I found a box from 2003 (Hoyo Piramides).
I think I would have pissed in my pants if it was an EL from '01.
I don't think I have ever had an ISOM from '01.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> :r Ain't it it the truth? Just 15 more months until I can apply for a CCL! And my graduation gift's gonna be a glock.. schweet! Too bad I do't graduate for like 5 more years.... :r


Go near my daughter and you won't see 15 months from now.
:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> I think Carlos is a spy for Fidel. You know, one of those undercover agents that fake a normal life, with a very demanding job, and extremely patriotic. Heck he might be flying all week alright, he's flying to Cuba to report in.


OK, who told you?
We will shoot the bastard.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Come on!
> 
> Carlos isn't a spy, he's just a dirty old man who tries to stay away from home as much as possible. I think what it is is that he is spending alot of time in therapy ever since the Giants blew the season back in the playoffs to Carolina. Carlos didn't take that well and from what I hear he was seen wearing a ballerina dress with a Giant's jersey..........very odd.
> 
> ...


:r 
Too funny!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
Neuromancer - Marc
NesterZ - Nestor
Atlharp - Andrew
Kvm - Kurt
Nely - Nelson
Ron1YY - Ron

Maybe
Illuminatus - Nick
Raider4life - Josh

List is growing.
I guess we can add Nick as a definite as long as I bring my daughter.
P.S.
Nick, she is modeling this week in Daytona for GM during bike week.
That is quite a bit closer to you than South Florida.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Alright, now that everyone is all excited about the announced hefization...It is time for a newbie first timer questionnaire...

How many cigars do you guys take with you???

Crème of your crop or just a good one???

That said, anyone want to trade a couple of sticks with me???

I brought back some beauties from Panama last week...Cohiba Siglo V, VI, Montecristo Robustos, Partagas, and some Punch tubos...

Should I bring my full 150 count humi with me??? There are lots of great choices in there also… :r :w 

Woohoo!!!

Take care,

Nestor Z.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> Alright, now that everyone is all excited about the announced hefization...It is time for a newbie first timer questionnaire...
> 
> How many cigars do you guys take with you???
> No matter how many, never seems to be enough.
> ...


Oh, one more thing, bring plenty of butane.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nick, if i attend this herf which i am STRONGLY going to attempt to make it to ill bring my G27 if you would like. You can check it out all you want. What time are we planning on meeting at CATW? They just had their grand opening and 790am the radio station i used to work for plays their ad's a LOT!


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey I have a Glock 23 if anyone wants to check it out also...

- Nestor


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nestor, have you ever thought about selling the G23? I would be interested in purchasing it, if so.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Awesome! Fellow gun enthusiasts!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> It's for posts like that that we need a crying/traumatized smiley.. :r
> 
> I'm hoping I can make it, look forward to finally meeting some of you guys!


We still gonna be able to hook up nick?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos
> Neuromancer - Marc
> NesterZ - Nestor
> ...


Nick can only drink coke, juice or water since he's still underage..:r :fu


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> We still gonna be able to hook up nick?


Hopin so.. still don't know what my spring break looks like.. even though it's only a week away... sad, eh?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> Hopin so.. still don't know what my spring break looks like.. even though it's only a week away... sad, eh?


Not a problem. Just let me know what you decide.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Nick can only drink coke, juice or water since he's still underage..:r :fu


That's not the issue.....It's what else is in the Coke, Juice, and water that counts!!!!!!

Nick, I get you a Coke, with Rum or a Juice with Vodka or a water to wash down the shots of Patron

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> That's not the issue.....It's what else is in the Coke, Juice, and water that counts!!!!!!
> 
> Nick, I get you a Coke, with Rum or a Juice with Vodka or a water to wash down the shots of Patron
> 
> Ron


Ron,

You should change handle to the corrupter or the intoxicator! Isn't there a Steppenwolf song about "the Pusher?"

ATL


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

MiamiE said:


> Nestor, have you ever thought about selling the G23? I would be interested in purchasing it, if so.


No not really...I really like this piece...It's has lots of power and kick...It only leaves the house when I go to the range...

Let me know if you ever want to go shooting...There is a good one not too far away from Sabor Habana in the Doral...

Maybe that is another excuse for the herfers to get together another day...First we go a'shootin' and then a'herfin'...:w

Take care,

- Nestor Z.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay...Nelson called me tonight but I missed the call...he said the owner of Cigars Around The World in Hialeah is okay with our :mn routine for Saturday, March 18th...what time guys? How about around 2PM so we can spend 4 hours or so there and then be back so our women-folk don't crab at us about being MIA on a Saturday night? Nelson, how about an address? Or directions, or both?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

2-6 is about my limit so im good to go! I prefer Florida Gun and Trail Glades. Aces, in Doral, is to expensive and to many rules.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cigars Around The World
(305) 825-9022
15804 NW 57th Ave
Hialeah, FL 33014*

*******************************************************
Located off the Palmetto Expressway, about 1/2 a mile south on 57th Avenue...

SW corner of 158th Street and 57th Avenue...

Only problem at that place is that there is no bar...

Isn't Gatsby's a better place to mingle???

Just wondering...

- Nestor


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> *Cigars Around The World
> (305) 825-9022
> 15804 NW 57th Ave
> Hialeah, FL 33014*
> ...


We don't need a bar...it's BYOB...all we need is a styrofoam cooler with some ice, and a package of dixie cups...what more would you need for port and sipping whiskey (or Tequila, or Rum)?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> We don't need a bar...it's BYOB...all we need is a styrofoam cooler with some ice, and a package of dixie cups...what more would you need for port and sipping whiskey (or Tequila, or Rum)?


Ha Ha Ha.......A football helmet!!!!!!!


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh BTW, There is a new cigar shop / lounge in town...

Genuine
Tobacconist, and Cigar Lounge
14236 SW 8th Street
Miami, FL 33184
305 226-9994

It is owned and operated by the grandsons of famous cigar company owner Rolado Reyes Sr. maker of Cuba Alliados and Puros Indios...

It is a great little hangout with a nice inventory...Thet have several comfortable high quality leather chairs placed around tables with ashtrays for smokers to relax in a round table fashion...There is also a sushi bar, Bone Fish Restaurant, Cold Stones Ice cream Parlor, and a Bakery right next door to this place...

The best part about all of this is that the store is half a mile away from my house!!!!

Check it out.

- Nestor


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

5 more days! I am already starting to refuel my lighters...........tick tick tick!


ATL:al


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Good news, I just talked to my ride, and it looks like we're leaving Friday morning (not finalized), which means I should be able to make it on Saturday, easily. Awesome. I'm so freakin excited!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Good news, I just talked to my ride, and it looks like we're leaving Friday morning (not finalized), which means I should be able to make it on Saturday, easily. Awesome. I'm so freakin excited!


That's providing we let you in the door...might make you stand outside and watch through the window....mean old gorillas...


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, :hn :hn :w :w  

Holy Crap it's Tuesday already!!!!!

- Nestor


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> That's providing we let you in the door...might make you stand outside and watch through the window....mean old gorillas...


:r :r.. ya know, I never even thought of that... I'll just sit outside and smoke my zubans alone then! :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D. Gen and I are meeting up in London on the same day. Unfortunately Lumphold has to passwe will lraise a drink for our friends in FLA. I wish I could be there intead but it will be real nice meeting up with D. Gen.

Maybe next time I come down to visit my family we can work something out.

have an awesome herf guys and gals.

T


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> D. Gen and I are meeting up in London on the same day. Unfortunately Lumphold has to passwe will lraise a drink for our friends in FLA. I wish I could be there intead but it will be real nice meeting up with D. Gen.
> 
> Maybe next time I come down to visit my family we can work something out.
> 
> ...


We will.
You guys enjoy also.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Attending:
Blueface - Carlos
CarlitosWay - Carlos Jr.
Neuromancer - Marc
NesterZ - Nestor
Atlharp - Andrew
Kvm - Kurt
Nely - Nelson
Ron1YY - Ron
Illuminatus - Nick
MiamiE - Eric

Maybe:
Raider4life - Josh

Does that look right?
Added MiamiE, Illuminatus and Jr. as definites.
Any changes, please update.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ill be there around 2pm? What time is everyone else attending?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Any updates on the time?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Any updates on the time?


I will probably be there around 2-2:30ish.......depending if I can find my way there without alot of problems.

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Around 2PM...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

2:00 works for me. How long does it take to drive from Deerfield Beach? I've got about 80% of the work I need to get finished before I leave tomorow done. Then I can get on to the little things like packing and filling the otter box. Really looking forward to this. :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

kvm said:


> 2:00 works for me. How long does it take to drive from Deerfield Beach? I've got about 80% of the work I need to get finished before I leave tomorow done. Then I can get on to the little things like packing and filling the otter box. Really looking forward to this. :w


Probably no more than 40 minutes...I'm coming from Coral Springs which is not far from Deerfield Beach and Pompano Beach...seeing as you're in Deerfield Beach you may want to stop in at TobaccoWorld in Pompano Beach and ask for Kris or Maarit and let them know you're from ClubStogie...I think I sent youmy phone number, if not, PM and let me know and I will...dunno if you have the time but if you want, I could see who's around on Friday afternoon if you'd like to meet up there...maybe Blueface if he's back in town, and/or ALTHarp...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kvm said:


> 2:00 works for me. How long does it take to drive from Deerfield Beach? I've got about 80% of the work I need to get finished before I leave tomorow done. Then I can get on to the little things like packing and filling the otter box. Really looking forward to this. :w


On the weekend, 45 minutes gives you ample time.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Any updates on the time?


I am shooting for 2-2:30.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am shooting for 2-2:30.


Ditto...no later than 3PM...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

fuggin bastards! I am mad I cant be there!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Attending:
> Blueface - Carlos
> CarlitosWay - Carlos Jr.
> Neuromancer - Marc
> ...


Altbier will be there in spirit!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Altbier will be there in spirit!


You're always with us in spirit Bro!!!! BTW, What makes you think this will not turn into planning herf???? Last time this many of the Florida Crew got together, we took back our state and turned Virginia into New Florida if I recall correctly!!!!!

Ron


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You're always with us in spirit Bro!!!! BTW, What makes you think this will not turn into planning herf???? Last time this many of the Florida Crew got together, we took back our state and turned Virginia into New Florida if I recall correctly!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron you guys need to plann on taken back the panhandle and road trip up here sometime bud.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

This is their website...

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/netcigar/


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Hey Ron you guys need to plan on taken back the panhandle and road trip up here sometime bud.


I've been following your progress. Everything is looking great. I'd love to come up and herf. It is going to take some serious planning to get the crew together for that road trip. Some of the guys have talked about a roadtrip herf. We just have to set everything up, Rent a van, hotel, and all that good stuff. It will happen.....Just need to plan it out.

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

It's been a tough week. I really need to herf with some BOTLs. See you all there.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

See you all tommorow. Im signing off for the night!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Counting down! Just missed hooking up with Neuromancer today but got to meet Maarit and Steve at tw. My otterbox is already overloaded and I had to buy a humi bag. Must be time to work on trimming my traveling inventory. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

You guys suck!  
I'm gonna have to get a note from my doc explaining to my new employer that working weekends is hazardous to my sanity.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

kvm said:


> Counting down! Just missed hooking up with Neuromancer today but got to meet Maarit and Steve at tw. My otterbox is already overloaded and I had to buy a humi bag. Must be time to work on trimming my traveling inventory. See everyone tomorrow.


Hey,

One word..........TUPPERWARE! That's the best. Tranfer the humi-bag from the Fuente pouch to the Tupperware and you are set.

ATL

See ya tommorrow!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

With my wife havig been really, really sick last week, I thought for sure that, coupled with all my travel this week, I would have to cancel out due to the flu.

Don't know if it works or not but man did I down Airborn crap this week. Two to three times a day at least to see if I could boost my system.

Here we are today, herf day.
All I can say is:

*HERF!!!*


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm leaving right now!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

If you're leaving now from Naples you're gonna be the first one there...I wonder if it's wise to have you as our only representative even if only for a short while? Hmmmm...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ill be there around 230...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Woo hoo...so we had this herf today...and this little orange guy shows up...we barely knew what to do with him so,.....ah...nah...too tired from playing all day...we'll have to tell the rest of you all about it tomorrow....but ya missed a great herf, those of you that couldn't make it...and we're collecting BB&B coupons for you as we all felt so bad for you, but I'm sure you were there in spirit...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

i bet it was a great time. can't wait to here all the details. Hope you have some pics to post.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Woo hoo...so we had this herf today...and this little orange guy shows up...we barely knew what to do with him so,.....ah...nah...too tired from playing all day...we'll have to tell the rest of you all about it tomorrow....*but ya missed a great herf, those of you that couldn't make it...and we're collecting BB&B coupons for you as we all felt so bad for you, but I'm sure you were there in spirit*...


[email protected]#*& @*$^@($#@@ :sb I know I missed a great one!!!!!!! I'm glad you guys called me and I almost felt like I was there. We even did a shot over the phone!!!!!! Please, no BB&B coupons!!!!!! This was the first AND the last herf I miss!!!!!!! DonJEFE, one question.......RU GOOD!!!!!!!! I hope your ready !!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> [email protected]#*& @*$^@($#@@ :sb I know I missed a great one!!!!!!! I'm glad you guys called me and I almost felt like I was there. We even did a shot over the phone!!!!!! Please, no BB&B coupons!!!!!! This was the first AND the last herf I miss!!!!!!! DonJEFE, one question.......RU GOOD!!!!!!!! I hope your ready !!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron,
To go ahead and just kick you in the nuts one more time while you are down, Andrew smoked your San Cristobal de La Habana El Morro. Reach out to him and find out how it was, in detail, so you can at least feel like you smoked it.

Now, to kick just one more time in addition to the previous one more time, the choices I offered at this herf were the El Morro, Siglo VI, RyJ Hermoso #2 EL, or last but not least, a Don (and I am not talking about the mob).


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> To go ahead and just kick you in the nuts one more time while you are down, Andrew smoked your San Cristobal de La Habana El Morro. Reach out to him and find out how it was, in detail, so you can at least feel like you smoked it.
> 
> Now, to kick just one more time in addition to the previous one more time, the choices I offered at this herf were the El Morro, Siglo VI, RyJ Hermoso #2 EL, or last but not least, a Don (and I am not talking about the mob).


Now that was just MEAN!!!!! Just remember....Revenge is a dish best served cold......Just like my Patron Silver. Hmmmmm.....Revenge, Patron, Revenge, Patron......Ah, I know what to do!!!!!!! Carlos, Might I suggest that for the next herf you bring a designated driver. Follow my thoughts here....Revenge, Patron, Revenge, Patron!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wow!

What a great time at the herf! I want to thank Nick (Illuminatus), Marc (neuromancer), Kurt (KVM), Carlos (Blueface), Nelson (Nely), Erick (MiamiE) for a great time yesterday at the herf. There were some others that showed up, but I forget their names in my blurry haze of Zacapa, Diplomatico and Taylor Fladgate. Carlos again thanks for the Don and El Morro (it was wonderful Ron!), and also thanks to Cigars Around The World (Their prices are really low for a lot of sticks!) for putting up with us loud, marinated gorillas! We must do another one really soon......  


ATL


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I also want to thank Nelson Jr. and Sr., Andrew, Carlos, Nestor, Nick and Kurt for a GREAT time, also the dude who was sitting next to me, funny guy (Nelson's friend). The Cubans won the game, we shared a bunch of great smokes, and i finally made it out there and missed what i had long dodged! I WONT miss another one. Now its time to get together when Jeff makes i down! Cigars Around the World was a great host and we all appreciate what they did VERY MUCH. Thanks again to all...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Man wish I was there sounds like an awesome time. How many showed up. give us a ruin down of the day and some pics if you can.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I also want to thank everyone, the Nelsons, Erick, Andrew, Kurt, Carlos, Marc, and Nestor, for an awesome time. I got to try all sorts of new stuff, and meet some great new people. I consider everyone I met yesterday a friend, and if any of you ever needs anything, you know who to call. Ron and Mike, I'm sorry you guys couldn't make it, but you'll probably make the next one, that I won't. I'll be posting a thread later today with all the pictures from the Herf, I just have to resize em all and put em up on my website.


Thanks to everyone, including Bryan, the owner, for one of the best days I've had in a long time.

And Nelson, for the record, even though I couldn't finish that shot of rum, I went out last night and had some JD and some absinthe, to make up for it! :r


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

What a wonderful group of guys!!! 

They even let me leave with my full humi!!!!

Everyone was so down to earth and generous...A brotherhood like this is definitely special…The "El Morro" that Carlos gave me was like smoking something from the God's...Too many little details and learning experiences to type right now...

We even had Spanish classes!!! :sb :c :r  

Next time I am taking down my TROMBONE for sure...

Thank you for an absolute fabulous time my new friends...

You all have my number so do not hesitate to call if you need anything.

Take care,

Nestor Z.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> We even had Spanish classes!!!


To expand on what Nestor is saying, for those that were not there, is that Andrew (Atlharp) was provided yet another session of Spanish lessons from me.

In particular, these are some of the things Andrew learned yesterday (P.S., if your kids can read Spanish, this is a good time to hit the little "x" located at the top right of your windows).

Here is the list:
I am a good guy - Yo chupo morronga
I am happpy - Yo soy *******
I like a sausage sandwich - me gusta el chorizo grande

As always, I will gladly provide Andrew with more lessons whenever we get together.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To briefly summarize the day, a good time was certainly had.
Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> We even had Spanish classes!!! :sb :c :r


OH, Carlos......You didn't do it again did you??????


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess you did!!!!!!!



Blueface said:


> Here is the list:
> I am a good guy - Yo chupo morronga
> I am happpy - Yo soy *******
> I like a sausage sandwich - me gusta el chorizo grande
> ...


You, My friend are one :mn !!!!!!! That is boarderline EVIL!!!!!!!! :sl


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

The spanish lessons were awesome. When is the next one? Can we at least pick a date as soon as possible so i can get my work schedule figured out.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> The spanish lessons were awesome. When is the next one? Can we at least pick a date as soon as possible so i can get my work schedule figured out.


Every Friday night at your place......If your not there, we'll just raid your Humidors :w !!!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Every Friday night at your place......If your not there, we'll just raid your Humidors :w !!!!!!


I wish Ron! :r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay, guys...let's get the next one for April set up....heh...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Okay, guys...let's get the next one for April set up....heh...


Why don't we find out the exact date for TW's La Aurora event in April.
We can make that the date.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

What a great time! It was great meeting everyone. I've been trying to post for a couple of days but I've had problems with the internet connection here.
Thanks Nelson, Erick, Andrew, Nick, Carlos, Marc, and Nestor for an awesome time. :mn I hope to get together with all of you again. It wiould be interesting to see How Andrew is coming along with his Spanish lessons from Carlos :r Maybe Ron and Mike can make it next time. I'll get pics up after I get back home.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alright, 

Looking forward to the pics!


ATL


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Why don't we find out the exact date for TW's La Aurora event in April.
> We can make that the date.


sorry i couldnt make it out, but i actually will be home for this event, its april 8th

Josh


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

What happened to the pics fellas? We want them now :SM


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to hear you guys had a great time. Hopefully in a few months I'll be able to get a weekend off to herf with you all again. Now, let's see them pics!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear you guys had a great time. Hopefully in a few months I'll be able to get a weekend off to herf with you all again. Now, let's see them pics!


Jason,
No doubt we had a blast and would do it all over again BUT, not the lunacy you are use to. We were actually quite tame. No one ran into any concrete with their face. No one told a lady their you know what was small (in Spanish), no one talked about sex with their wife to freak out the son (my son dodged this one so he was very fortunate), everyone remembers how they left and more importantly, remembers the event the following day.

Again, all in all, a blast but folks that met us for the first time there (like Nestor Z., Illuminatus, KVM), they think they know us. Are they in for a surprise when the real South Florida crew comes out of us!


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Again, all in all, a blast but folks that met us for the first time there (like Nestor Z., Illuminatus, KVM), they think they know us. Are they in for a surprise when the real South Florida crew comes out of us!


Carlos you are one crazy MF!!!

In the next herf maybe I could bring my congas, bongos, cowbells, shakers, claves, and trombone..Then we could have a jam session / party along with our drinks and smokes...

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CRAZZZYYYYNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

- Nestor

PS. CARLOS DID YOU END UP BREAKING THE TOILET??????


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> Carlos you are one crazy MF!!!
> 
> In the next herf maybe I could bring my congas, bongos, cowbells, shakers, claves, and trombone..Then we could have a jam session / party along with our drinks and smokes...
> 
> ...


I am still pissing every ten minutes.
I stopped the cramping but now can't stop pissing.
Goes to show you, for every cure, you create another problem.
If anyone now calls me a "real pisser", it is true!

You should definitely plan on a jam session at TW.
I am sure Kris would be OK with it.
He always puts out a great spread of food, drinks, so why not live music also.

P.S.
I am not kidding about the stuff I wrote about prior herfs.
Every one of those things listed has ppened when we have gotten together.
Actually, come to think of it, they all happened on the same night.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Why don't we find out the exact date for TW's La Aurora event in April.
> We can make that the date.


April 8th...there's another thread on it...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

NO pics yet!?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> no one talked about sex with their wife to freak out the son (my son dodged this one so he was very fortunate),


Ya know, it's just not official until this topic comes up at a herf. But, I understand, you had to break the new attendee's in slowly as not to scare them away.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

What a great herf! I was surprised to see my father show up (he only smokes when he is wasted and to annoy other people at parties  ) He loved the group, said he had a lot of fun and plans to attend our herfs now. How cool is that? Thanks to all those that made this a great day.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I got home about 11:00 last night and got the pics on the computer. So here we go.

Illumi








Our new friend, Nestor, and Blueface.






]


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Round 2

Nestor, Blueface and Atlharp







Miamie and Nely


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer







MiamiE, Nely, and his dad


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nestor, Carlos and Andrew







Marc and Nick


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Last ones


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice pictures!! It really looks like you had a awesome time


----------

